# Medical ethics



## aymes (Jul 23, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8163459.stm

Saw this on the BBC news site, not specifically about diabetes but I thought it was a rather interesting, if somewhat controversial, article that some may be interested in....


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw this earlier - all I can say is crikey!!  Totally understandable that sensible, logical & unemotive decisions need to be taken...but horrible to think about nonetheless!!  Not a call I'd like to make.  

(Starting to be glad I never bothered to boost my pension payments now he he!!)


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I've just read this link....It kind of puts things into context....Understandable and if predictions are correct then someone has to make a decision...just glad thats not going to be me

Heidi


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

very interesting, actually I don't think that they would admit 1 to ITU and give the other 4 palliative care. They would still treat the other 4 but on a general ward, they should be in ITU but will be treated on the ward, so the people who lose out will be the other patients


----------

